# Emergency!! C-Section semi-graphic photo



## nutmegfarm

Ok, here goes. Penny is a 3 yr old 2nd freshener. She was due on Thursday, and she is now 3 days over-due. Last year she kidded with a single doe kid (13 lbs) at 2 days over-due. She started showing signs of kidding this morning around 7 ish, not full-blown labor, just the start. She is having abnormal discharge, it is brown/red, and my first thought was dead kids. I gave her 60 ccs of calcium gloconate incase she is calcium short, which I'm pretty sure she's not, but it won't hurt her and will hopefully speed the process along. She also received a lutalyse "cocktail" to help stimulate kidding or at least help with dialation within 4 hours instead of the 30-some, hasn't worked. Her ligaments are fully intact, she is not opened up enough for me to feel anything. I'm saving the oxytocin for last, only if there is absolutely no hope. She is still not in labor and the clock is ticking. The vet was called, but is currently out-of-town (just my luck) I called a friend who owns a goat dairy who has 30 some years of experience and said there is nothing else to do but wait until the vet comes back...I'm so worried, prayers are deeply needed through this time of wait and see. My only other thought is super-bad presentation of kids, which will cause there to be no dialation or active labor, other than that, I'm clueless.


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

I went out around 3 AM and she is *slightly* dialated. Not very much, but some progress is better than no progress right? :shrug:


----------



## Native87

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Yes. Any progress is better than none for sure. Prayers sent your way. I wish I had more to tell you about this. Best of luck to you and mom.


----------



## BetterBuckskins

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

ray: for your doe and kids, we had one with brown discharge recently, ended up with one alive kid! The other was mummified.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

fyi, Do NOT give oxytocin unless her cervix is fully dilated. Otherwise you risk uterine rupture.

I've not heard of a drug that speed the labor faster than lute. She may just need a bit more time. I will ray: ray:


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Oh yes I'm not giving Oxytocin...I wouldn't dream of it. I had also never heard of this combo that made it come that fast, but my friend with the dairy said do this, so I did (I would trust her with my own life) and it has been helping. 
I went out this morning and she is dialated a bit more, I slipped my finger in there but nothing is near. She is also a bit more sunken in. Hopefully, there is some light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## goathappy

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Do you have access to a health food store where you could get rosemary oil? Not essential oil, but olive oil infused with the herb. If you take and put it on your hand and massage it into her cervix it will help with dialating.

Good luck


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

We have started manually dialating her. It will take a few hours, but thats our only option. I don't have the funds currently to take her to the university, because no other vet will do a c-section around me (they quoted a price for me $$$$) Ugh, it seems there is no alternative at this point.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

what day is she on?


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

I had several does go to 160 and farther. If her ligs are not at all gone she might not be ready. Are you 100% sure of the due date?


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

she is now on 153. I keep very good records. I hand breed everyone drive-way style. She began the first of it, with just slight fluid, but no full contractions yesterday at 7 AM. I called about 3 different vets, and IF she is able to have a c-section, she will never be able to be bred again. Her kids are dead, which isn't a concern, I care more about the dam, but since the kids are infact dead, the vet said that she will not dialate and have it on her own, she will become toxic and pass away. Its a horrible decision either way. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

at 153 she is still in the normal range for kidding -- just as an FYI -- but if the kids are indeed dead then getting them out is best for the safety of the doe and I agree with that.

I just dont want people panicking if their does go over 150 since it is quite safe for them to go as far as 160 with no issues what so ever.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

ray: she and the kids will be ok. :hug:


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Oh no I know thats normal (the over 150)...it was the discharge that gave it away. I have dialated her to about 4 fingers, I can feel what might be a head and my gosh it is huge. I've been stimulating her cervix and that has seemed to help. I'm giving her until noon and then I'm having someone come over and help attempt to pull it. She is doing fine so far, no strange rotting smell to her goop, eating, drinking, but its def. dead. I'm just thankful its not a cross kid, that makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

How do you know it's dead???


----------



## kelebek

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Not sure if I missed it somewhere - but how do you know that the kid/s are dead?

I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

I'm guessing she can just tell because it's not moving. When Spice had her dead mummified kid I knew it was dead. It's hard to explain how you know... you just do.


----------



## SDK

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

yea there is a big difference between live kids and dead kids. but its hard to explain


----------



## kelebek

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

I was curious - as I have a doe that I have never been able to feel a kid in there or anything and she has always had a happy healthy kid......


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

The brown/red fluid was a sign and like some others said you just know...I knew the one for sure was dead...I didn't know how many she was carrying though. I took her to a vet who agreed to do the c-section and had it done. They pulled out one mummified, mutated kid who was no bigger than a baby rabbit, and then they pulled out this HUGE buck kid...this thing is massive (and still alive)!! The whole procedure took about 2 1/2 hours or so...they didn't k.o. her, just a slight numbing agent, but a lot of it she could feel (I had to hold her up) The vet sewed up her uterus beautifully, no gaping or excess swelling, so thats good. He said the procedure went smoothly from an operating stand-point but then as they were about to close her up, she laid down on the open side...he flushed her with more sterile solution and antibiotics than you could shake a stick at. He said the fact that she laid down and that one was dead are the only true problems, because the actual surgical part went wonderfully. She has about a week or so until she's out of the woods, so keep praying for my Penny girl...I prayed to God about 6 times for guidance and to help her, and it truely helped. Now its just keeping her up on Pen-G, banimine, propylene glycol, & calcium...so we'll see. Right now Mom and Baby are doing good, so there is light.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

thats great you still got a live kid from her 

will be praying for Penny


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

I will pray... that all goes well.... ray: I am so sorry ..about the loss.... 

COngrats... on the big buckling...can't wait to see a picture.... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## kelebek

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

I am sooooo glad that you were able to help her out and a live kid to boot! Congrats! Fingers crossed that she heals well!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Mummified kids are truly nasty to see. :hug: Glad you got a live kid. Will be sending prayers for her recovery. ray:


----------



## nancy d

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Truly amazing thank God Penny is ok.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

glad everything is okay now, hopefully penny will continue to improve


----------



## liz

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Thank God you know your sweet girl well enough to know when something isn't right, I pray that she recovers fully and that her baby thrives. :hug:


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Thank you all so much, its so sweet to hear from everyone. It turns out this little buck is Sable...anyone up for a Sable buck lol! Mom is adjusted well, just got 7 different injections, 6 of which were IM so she'll be rather stiff for a while!


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Awwww....poor girl and poor you :hug: .......Congrats on the healthy buckling and best wishes for Penny to make a full recovery!


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Meagan - praying that your Penny heals quickly and the little boy thrives.


----------



## nutmegfarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues! Updated.*

This morning I went out, she was doing great! Bright-eyed and happy to see us! It was such a relief! We got Penny up, milked her on the machine, and shot her up with her meds (poor girls gunna be sore for quite some time!) She is responding fantastic to her meds and the surgery in general. She had a little oozing and blood from the stiching but thats normal, and it stopped right away. Just a few more days and she's out of the woods! I've gone through more antibiotics than I have in 7 years of raising them, but its all worth it, she's the little princess of the barn


----------



## ProctorHillFarm

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Meagan SOO glad to hear your girl is doing so well today- and congrats on her big boy! You did an excellent job facing such a tough situation! Continued thoughts are with Penny and you until she is free and clear of those woods!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Oh Meagan...that is great news to hear.......... :clap: :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: Emergency!! 3 days over-due doe having issues!*

Oh, so glad to hear she's doing so well!


----------



## nutmegfarm

I know I'm a little late, but I thought it would be cool to post a picture of what her side now looks like. The vet did it on the left side, which is good because you see the right side in the showring lol!


----------



## CrazyAcre

I'm so glad that Penny is doing well and you have a healthy baby buckling !


----------



## toth boer goats

I am glad... she and the kid are OK.... :hug:


----------



## myfainters

Ouch....  That doesn't look comfortable.... is she nursing her buckling that made it or did you have to separate them?


----------



## nutmegfarm

I hand raise all of them, so they are separated anyways...she is actually not seeming to be in pain, she's off the banamine and is actually more active, eating, drinking, and walking around. The buckling is crazy giant, we named him Nutmeg's Tomahawk (its fitting with his personality) :slapfloor:


----------



## goatnutty

congrats on the baby glad to here you had a good outcome and she looks like she is healing well...


----------



## farmergal

That must have been so hard, I am glad that everything turned out all right and I send you ray: for her continued recovery!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats

ouch!  I'm glad they are doing better.


----------



## keren

just fwiw, most c-section females (does, ewes, cows etc) can go on to be re-joined and birth normally - just give her a year off, and she should be fine


----------



## nutmegfarm

she cannot. her uterus had to be folded up and sewed multiple times, so its now a little smaller than the size of your fist. I'm fine with it though, I'll milk her through another year and then dry her off.


----------



## redneck_acres

Wow, glad to hear you had at least one baby survive and your doe survived the surgery as well. Thanks for showing the picture-i've never acctually seen what a doe looks like after a c-section. that is interesting.


----------



## nutmegfarm

its been 7 days since her surgery so she is out of the woods!! Thank God ray:


----------



## SDK

i wants to see the babay!! lol i tried to find on on the website yesterday but i didnt find one


----------



## nutmegfarm

I'll post pics when I get back from the feed store


----------



## 4kids

Wow- you did a great job. I understand the stress of it because we did the same thing this year with jasmine (sadly she didn't make it but her giant doe kid did!)


----------



## farmgirl1

Ouch! :shocked: ... At least she made it through the surgery and all went well!! Congrats on the buck but I'm sorry for the loss of the other one.


----------



## nutmegfarm

Thank you...it's been almost a little over a month since she had it done and you would never know it until you see her half bald. Her scar is very faint woot woot!


----------

